# atv trunk/backrest



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a back rest/ trunk that has an audio system built into it? Looked on ebay but nothing......


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

U could buy one of those plastic ones and put ur own speakers in it 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive seen one before online. Cant remember where it had 6.5s in it. Was like 800 bucks for it tho. I agree on making your own tho


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree. You could pick one up used for a good deal, and cut holes in the side or top to mount some speakers in.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

For 8 hundred bucks.........ill make one or do without. Man that's crazy.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They make them in the mid $500 range.

KAWI RULES


----------

